# Carnival



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

This little girl is already named lol She is called Carnival (After a character from the book Scar Night)

On the day she was born, I had to save her from being eaten by her silly mum... She was badly bitten (Her stomach was open on one side and its was so swollen and bruised, I didn't take a picture because I didn't think she would make it) but I didn't have a clue what to do with her because I didn't at that point have any litters of around the same age. I brought her inside, cleaned her up and put a bit of anticeptic cream on her wound and after about an hour I went back up my shed to put her back in with her mum. There were a few more babies in the nest, so maybe she was the first born, or me snatching her away from her mum let her know that eating her babies was wrong! lol
I put her back in with mum, fully expecting her not to be there the next day but she was!

Not only is she a lovely dove colour, but she is the hugest one in the litter! hehe If she makes it to weaning (Which I sincerely hope she does, I have fallen in love already) then she will be bred back to daddy. 

W xx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

She is Lovely and i wish her all the luck in the world


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

What a poppet!
Amazing to survive that, I really hope she continues to thrive for you. It looks like she is definitely meant to be here


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

she is a lucky one! and very beautiful :love1 . hehe and i just love her name!  . good job saving her!


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwww so cute bless : )


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very sweet, good luck with her.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

She is one lucky mouse - best of luck with her


----------

